# How to submit FLR (M)?



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello everyone, I wonder if someone here can help us?

I'm struggling with making an FLR(M) application for my wife, who is currently here on a fiancee visa. She arrived before the 9th July rule changes.

We've printed and completed the FLR (M) form and are planning to apply at a PEO soon. 

We have a login on the UKBA site. However, there doesn't seem to be a facility to upload the completed form. When you download the FLR (M) form, it asks you to complete it by hand... but then ... what happens? Do you just book an appointment at a PEO, arrive with the paperwork, and pay on the day? Do you need to send anything in advance? Or is there another way?

What is slightly nerve-wracking is that, when we check the UKBA website to book an appointment, there are no free slots showing at any centre for the rest of the year. We need to get the application in soon as the visa is valid until early November!

Many thanks for any insights and experiences!

- Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plep said:


> Hello everyone, I wonder if someone here can help us?
> 
> I'm struggling with making an FLR(M) application for my wife, who is currently here on a fiancee visa. She arrived before the 9th July rule changes.
> 
> ...


First, appointment slots are taken very quickly. New ones are released exactly 6 weeks in advance at midnight, and usually go within minutes. So stay up late and grab one as soon as they are released. Keep refreshing as the site is likely to crash. If you can't get any appointment before your visa expires, and you don't want to wait 6 months or more for postal service, your only chance is to go through an immigration advisor who has access to more slots. Their fees are likely to be high.

You just print out, complete by hand, make a photocopy (for your record) and take with your supporting documents to your appointment. There is nothing to send in advance. Make sure the card using for payment won't get blocked by your bank.


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> First, appointment slots are taken very quickly. New ones are released exactly 6 weeks in advance at midnight, and usually go within minutes. So stay up late and grab one as soon as they are released. Keep refreshing as the site is likely to crash. If you can't get any appointment before your visa expires, and you don't want to wait 6 months or more for postal service, your only chance is to go through an immigration advisor who has access to more slots. Their fees are likely to be high.
> 
> You just print out, complete by hand, make a photocopy (for your record) and take with your supporting documents to your appointment. There is nothing to send in advance. Make sure the card using for payment won't get blocked by your bank.


Thankyou very much for the quick response. Do you know of any particular solicitors we can use (in the London area)? Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plep said:


> Thankyou very much for the quick response. Do you know of any particular solicitors we can use (in the London area)? Thanks!


There are 100s. Go to the full list on People Seeking Immigration Advice: The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> There are 100s. Go to the full list on People Seeking Immigration Advice: The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner


Thankyou very much for the advice.

We have managed to get an appointment for the end of October, but this is only a few days before the visa is due to be renewed. I will call UKBA in the morning to see if we can get an earlier slot over the phone.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

plep said:


> Thankyou very much for the advice.
> 
> We have managed to get an appointment for the end of October, but this is only a few days before the visa is due to be renewed. I will call UKBA in the morning to see if we can get an earlier slot over the phone.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I doubt that you'll be able to do this, or else they'd have offered this service to everyone.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Two questions, Joppa..

1) Am I O.K., as far as immigration is concerned, if I end up going the postal route with my FLR(M) and don't hear anything back before the 24th of January 2013 (the date that my Fiancée Visa runs out)? I'm getting annoyed with the fact that a) I can't get a premium appointment and b) I've been cheated out of half of the visa time because the NY office started it on July 24th when they knew full well that I wouldn't be in the UK until October (I am grateful that they approved me in a shorter time than indicated, but still, my proposed entry date and travel itinerary DID say OCT 01 2012) How do I prove to Immigration that I don't have my passport because I sent both it and the application in the mail? Should I send the application registered mail or something similar? If any questions arise after I get my biometrics invitation, I won't worry so much as I'll keep a copy of that letter and submit through the post office (they'll give me a receipt for the £19.20 fee, I trust?).

2) Is there anywhere online that has the current waiting time for FLR(M) postal applications? If so, would you be kind enough to show a link?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Two questions, Joppa..
> 
> 1) Am I O.K., as far as immigration is concerned, if I end up going the postal route with my FLR(M) and don't hear anything back before the 24th of January 2013 (the date that my Fiancée Visa runs out)? I'm getting annoyed with the fact that a) I can't get a premium appointment and b) I've been cheated out of half of the visa time because the NY office started it on July 24th when they knew full well that I wouldn't be in the UK until October (I am grateful that they approved me in a shorter time than indicated, but still, my proposed entry date and travel itinerary DID say OCT 01 2012) How do I prove to Immigration that I don't have my passport because I sent both it and the application in the mail? Should I send the application registered mail or something similar? If any questions arise after I get my biometrics invitation, I won't worry so much as I'll keep a copy of that letter and submit through the post office (they'll give me a receipt for the £19.20 fee, I trust?).


You will be fine, provided you apply before your visa runs out. You should get a letter of acknowledgement soon after application (maybe around 2 weeks later), also stating that fees have been taken, which you should keep as record. In addition you should send your application by special delivery, with trackable delivery.



> 2) Is there anywhere online that has the current waiting time for FLR(M) postal applications? If so, would you be kind enough to show a link?


No there isn't. All we have is anecdotal evidence from recent postal applicants, and accordingly, there are some who applied in February and are still waiting (7 months), though others have received their passport back in the last few days. So around 7 months seems to be the current average.

I would still urge you to try getting an PEO appointment. Keep staying up to midnight and beyond and keep refreshing the appointment page (liable to crash often!) until you can grab a slot.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plep said:


> Thankyou very much for the advice.
> 
> We have managed to get an appointment for the end of October, but this is only a few days before the visa is due to be renewed. I will call UKBA in the morning to see if we can get an earlier slot over the phone.


A few days before expiry is fine. You can't reschedule your appointment by phone, but you can log on and try that way.


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> A few days before expiry is fine. You can't reschedule your appointment by phone, but you can log on and try that way.


Thanks, reassuring. To be clear, the appointment we have is 4 days before expiry of the visa which is cutting it a bit fine! - But we didn't really expect PEO places to be snapped up so quickly. (The FLR (M) form 'advises' renewal applications to be submitted 28 days before visa expiry, so on that basis we thought we had plenty of time as we are about 40 days before expiry now!).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plep said:


> Thanks, reassuring. To be clear, the appointment we have is 4 days before expiry of the visa which is cutting it a bit fine! - But we didn't really expect PEO places to be snapped up so quickly. (The FLR (M) form 'advises' renewal applications to be submitted 28 days before visa expiry, so on that basis we thought we had plenty of time as we are about 40 days before expiry now!).


4 days before expiry is absolutely fine, provided your case is straightforward and you can meet all the requirements for FLR. The worst that can happen is when you turn up at PEO, the counter staff look at your papers and decide they cannot make a quick decision, and tell you to apply by post. This is only likely if your case is non-standard, or you have a history of visa violations, refused visas or denied entries. But since you've managed to get your fiancée visa, I don't think this is the case. Usually FLR following marriage is quite straightforward, and they are only really interested in your marriage certificate, accommodation and financial evidence (bank statement etc), but make sure you take all the required supporting documents.


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> 4 days before expiry is absolutely fine, provided your case is straightforward and you can meet all the requirements for FLR. The worst that can happen is when you turn up at PEO, the counter staff look at your papers and decide they cannot make a quick decision, and tell you to apply by post. This is only likely if your case is non-standard, or you have a history of visa violations, refused visas or denied entries. But since you've managed to get your fiancée visa, I don't think this is the case. Usually FLR following marriage is quite straightforward, and they are only really interested in your marriage certificate, accommodation and financial evidence (bank statement etc), but make sure you take all the required supporting documents.


Thanks Joppa. That's very very helpful and I hope others find this information useful as well.

I really only have one other question, if anyone online happens to know. On the appointment booking, it says 'Attendees: 1'. I would like to accompany my wife as I'll need to pay with my debit card. Has this ever been an issue for anyone visiting a PEO?

Thanks so much for all the useful information.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

plep said:


> Thanks Joppa. That's very very helpful and I hope others find this information useful as well.
> 
> I really only have one other question, if anyone online happens to know. On the appointment booking, it says 'Attendees: 1'. I would like to accompany my wife as I'll need to pay with my debit card. Has this ever been an issue for anyone visiting a PEO?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the useful information.


No, it won't be an issue at all. That confusing wording simply means "only one applicant". You can certainly accompany your wife (indeed, it's a good idea).


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

2farapart said:


> No, it won't be an issue at all. That confusing wording simply means "only one applicant". You can certainly accompany your wife (indeed, it's a good idea).


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## baz99 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Query*

Hi all,

I know this is an old thread but if someone is successful in getting an appointment at a PEO, when are they required to do their Biometrics?? Is it before or after? What is the process.

Many thanks,
Baz


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Baz,

Original poster here. This is fresh in my mind as we did the PEO meeting a week or so ago. 

Structure is this :- 
We had the interview with the ECO. He asked for certain evidence (the completed application form, our passports, proof of finance, proof of language ability, etc. - everything on the form). The interview took about 15 minutes. He notified us verbally of his decision (a 'pass'). Then payment was taken by card.

Then we returned to the waiting room and the biometrics were taken by another officer about 30 minutes later. So for this application at least, interview and biometrics were all done on the same day.

Finally after checking everything, a couple of hours later the official paperwork was given to us so we could go home. The visa arrived by courier a few days later.


----------

